# wanted : rotifers and food



## sam6862 (May 30, 2012)

Hi does anyone have rotifers for sale and food for them? Please contact if you do. Thanks.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

I got mine from https://copepods.ca/


----------

